# Hi



## Blues (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi everybody, I was looking for a martial arts forum and I've found you.
I have limited experience in martial arts: in fact, I've been in this world for roughly 3 years. I've started practising Aikido, but I'm studying kenjutsu by my self (we do very little kenjutsu lectures in our dojo). That being said, I've started to add weight, reaching a point where I use a "hell no" 2 kg, heavily unbalanced bokuto.

English is not my first language, so I'll try to do my best in order to help or/and understand advices from others in this community.


----------



## Buka (Apr 5, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Blues.


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 5, 2017)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 5, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 5, 2017)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Tames D (Apr 5, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 6, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk! Hope you enjoy it. We have practitioners here of various forms of Aikido and a few students of assorted sword arts as well.



Blues said:


> (we do very little kenjutsu lectures in our dojo).





Blues said:


> English is not my first language, so I'll try to do my best in order to help or/and understand advices from others in this community.



Your English seems pretty good (certainly much better than I can manage in any other language). If you don't mind a minor tip for clarity's sake, you would normally say "kenjutusu _lessons_" or "kenjutsu _classes_" in this context. "Lectures" would be more like an academic setting where the instructor stood up front and talked about kenjutsu, but you didn't get to actually practice any techniques.

(If you want to be really grammatically precise, you would say "_few_ kenjutsu classes," but what you wrote is perfectly understandable. Even some native speakers sometimes mix up when to use "few" vs. "little.")


----------



## Jenna (Apr 6, 2017)

Blues said:


> Hi everybody, I was looking for a martial arts forum and I've found you.
> I have limited experience in martial arts: in fact, I've been in this world for roughly 3 years. I've started practising Aikido, but I'm studying kenjutsu by my self (we do very little kenjutsu lectures in our dojo). That being said, I've started to add weight, reaching a point where I use a "hell no" 2 kg, heavily unbalanced bokuto.
> 
> English is not my first language, so I'll try to do my best in order to help or/and understand advices from others in this community.


Hello and welcome aboard! Good to have you here. What type of Aikido?


----------



## Blues (Apr 6, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk! Hope you enjoy it. We have practitioners here of various forms of Aikido and a few students of assorted sword arts as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips.



Jenna said:


> Hello and welcome aboard! Good to have you here. What type of Aikido?



Hi, thank you. Kobayashi Ryu.


----------



## Jenna (Apr 6, 2017)

Blues said:


> Hi, thank you. Kobayashi Ryu.


I have not experienced that variant for my self.. where in the world are you can I ask please?? Are you in a position to directly compare Kobayashi Ryu to Aikikai?? Thank you


----------



## Blues (Apr 6, 2017)

Jenna said:


> I have not experienced that variant for my self.. where in the world are you can I ask please?? Are you in a position to directly compare Kobayashi Ryu to Aikikai?? Thank you



I live in Italy.
For what I know, the main differences that I've been told by my master between Aikikai and Kobayashi Ryu are the more "let it flow" approach (less kion situations) and meguris. Meguris are a change of the wrist profile or a movement forward, anticipating the grip of the uke: this leads to different techniques and movements. We have also to learn a jo-kata developed by Kobayashi himself (or they said so) in order to get 1° dan, among the other things.
I've also experienced Daito-Ryu by myself, and the main difference with Aikido is the accuracy of atemis and strikes in critical point of human body. This is mainly lost in Aikido (of course, one is a battlefield martial art, the other is a spiritual one), but the atemis are less and less used, yet they are so important in helping to break the balance of the uke.

This is what I know and I hope to have answered your question correctly.


----------



## Jedmus (Apr 26, 2017)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 28, 2017)

Enjoy the boards!


----------

